# Looking for online game



## Fungusamnguss (Oct 17, 2012)

I am currently seeking an online game using maptools or something similar. Preferably D&D 3, 3.5, or PF. Hours available are early during the day or late night (10a-3p, 8p-2a est). I have a fair amount of experience but have by no means done it all. At any rate, if you have a game or know of a game then drop me a line. Thanks!


----------



## Fungusamnguss (Oct 21, 2012)

By chance, would anyone know where else I might look for a game? I came here becuase its about the only website I know of. If you have any thought or suggestions please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Maet (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's a few websites where you might have some luck finding a group

Roll20.net - has an entire section dedicated to finding a group
rptools.net - see above
thetangledweb.net
penandpapergames.com
dndonlinegames.com

you can also try the official WOTC RPG  classifieds

Good luck finding a game!


----------



## Fungusamnguss (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet. Will be looking at these. Thanks!


----------



## Birched (Feb 12, 2013)

Just a heads up for people who run into this thread -- dndonlinegames.com has moved and changed names, and is now at rpgcrossing.com.  New games are advertised on the rpgcrossing twitter feed, if you want to take a quick look at what's starting up.

Note that if you find yourself at the 'DMs Seeking' Forum, there are links at the bottom of the listing under 'Display Options' to sort it by game system, so that you can get something that shows, for example, all the Pathfinder games looking for players.


----------



## nattramn6 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking for an additional player for my dark, gritty story driven Forgotten Realms campaign, Moonsea 2013. Youcan find info in this section of the forum, topic name: 3.5 D&D FR Moonsea Campaign LFP (Maptool). 

You're welcome top join, will be kicking off in a week or two, see my post on RPTools, directions to get there in my topic (cannot post links sorry.). We already have three players, just looking for 1-2 more. Anyone else who reads this is welcome to read the topic and join. 
Thankyou.


----------

